

PriceAdvance Launched out of Beta (now supports IE, too) - rrival
http://www.priceadvance.com/demo

======
rrival
Would enjoy your feedback - PriceAdvance's beta launched here in December.
We've been building in support for additional merchants, developing the IE
version and polishing the Firefox version (which is now out of mozilla's dev
sandbox). We're really excited!

------
thorax
I liked this a lot initially. I'll give it a shot again. Congrats!

------
venjax
I used this a few months ago it was great.

